# How to polish G10 material?



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Just got my Uniphoxx, very disappointed with the surface finish considering the price. How do I polish the scratches off, these scratches are deep enough when u run fingernails over it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Contact the maker . Give him a chance to make it right .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's excactly what I would do. It must have slipped past them. They will make it right. I really like those colors.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Sending it back to UK again would cost another 20 pound sterling give or take. I'm trying to avoid going that route.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Just let them know and send these pics and they will probably just send a new one. Win win!


----------



## Stixshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

You could always use car wax to fill in the scratches and then buff. It won't go soft like other waxes do.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Those scratches shouldn't change the way it shoots. Maybe you won't be so disappointed when you get fork hits.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Those scratches shouldn't change the way it shoots. Maybe you won't be so disappointed when you get fork hits.


Ya I think I'm just gonna leave it as it is, fork hits are so highly probable in the near future haha.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

man, IMO scratches are like scars for soldier. They're nice as that.

They add character and beauty IMO

If you wnat to get tid of that you should use a white diamond compund and a buffin wheel. Or a car body scratch remover and lot of elbow grease.


----------

